# MERM11 pdf index



## dpaulsen (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm trying to find a pdf version of the MERM11 index. All of the links on the boards are dead. Anyone out there have the pdf to share?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a copy of the 12 ed index and it looks like the 13 ed index is currently on the PPI website. If no one here has a copy I'd try emailing ppi's customer support perhaps they would provide it?


----------



## dpaulsen (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks MechE_in_PA. I emailed PPI and the MERM11 index is no longer available since it is out-of-print. I'll figure something out.


----------

